# لا تشتموا ابنائكم ولا تسخروا من كلامهم ولا تصرخوا في وجوههم فذلك يضعف شخصيتهم



## حياة بالمسيح (11 أكتوبر 2020)

الابناء هم هبة وعطية من الله على الاباء والامهات معاملتهم معاملة حسنة وعدم شتمهم او ضربهم او الصراخ في وجوههم او الاستهزاء بكلامهم او السخرية منهم وجعل كلامهم او تصرفاتهم مادة للضحك بين المعارف والاصدقاء فكل ذلك من شأنه يضعف شخصيتهم ويشعرهم بالمرارة والسخط والغضب ويبقى هذا الشعور ملازماً لهم حتى حين يكبروا ولا يجب تفضيل احد الابناء عن البقية فالكل يجب منحهم نفس الحقوق والامتيازات فلا يجب ان يشعر الابن بان الاخرين افضل منه او يحصل على امتيازات اقل من البقية فذلك يشعره بالنقص وبالغيرة الشديدة التي من شأنها تكٌون عائلات متفرقة في المستقبل والابناء هم ليسوا ملككم الخاص بل انتم وكلاء عليهم ستؤدون يوم الدينونة حساباً عما فعلتوه بهم فكما تريزوهم يحسنوا معاملتكم عندما تكبروا وترغبون منهم ان يعتنوا بكم فاحسنوا معاملتهم فمن يزرع الخير يحصد الخير ومن يزرع الشر يحصد الشر واتمنى كل الخير والسعادة لكم ولابنائكم


----------

